# Some Rhizome?



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Anybody know what this is? It stands about 14" high. It's a slow grower. It has one leaf on a stem from the rhizome. It's a bright green. It has a huge rhizome footprint.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Anubias hastifolia


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Aquaspot - That's it! Thanx!


----------

